# 18 f , college sophmore.. IBS and going out



## pooping24/7 (Jul 21, 2002)

What I do is take immodium before I go out or before a stressful event. It works. I know that I am going to be living on immodium this year at school. Also, the most important thing to do is to CALM DOWN! Dont worry about having IBS because then you will. I know thats hard to do but there is no doubt that anxiety causes IBS. Goodluck everyone! Dont let IBS get in the way of having fun at college parties!


----------



## Leveille (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. I'm finding stress to be the hardest thing to get under control. But alcohol has been pretty tough too. I'm trying to limit the times when I drink and it's helping a bit but I never thought of the immodium before. Thanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't let your IBS control you. YOU take control of it yourself.


----------

